# Bouncing a goat?



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, so I read that you can bounce a goat to see if you feel the babies. How do you do that? I would like to try it on my preggo goat that is due this month. Thanks


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

That sounds cool lol! I'll wait to see what people's answers are, I can try it on my doe in a couple months!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Bouncing is done after the doe has had at least one kid. I've heard it is not effective until they are in hard labor and at least one has come out..I assume because the uterus is full up to that point, and then has more room once a kid has come out so any remaining kids will "bounce" in the stretched uterus. There are some hard-ish organs in there too though, which can be mistaken for kids. While pregnant, if the kids are sitting on the floor of the belly, I can feel a solid mass and sometimes bony parts. Sometimes you can feel body parts on the right side of the belly too. Other times kids must be concealed deeper inside and I can only feel them on the right side or on the bottom in front of the udder if they kick...Some I never feel kick, just roll. Some I never feel move at all, but for me that has only been in the case of singles or before the last month of pregnancy. I usually can feel kids moving at three months pregnant, but sometimes not until the last 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks I'll have to remember that when she kids.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

Bouncing is when you put your hand under the does belly (the area right next to her Udder and you take your other hand and place it on the does right side (opposite side of the rumen) and you press up firmly with the hand under the belly, if you feel a baby you know shes pregnant because something will touch your hand. Bouncing is not always affective even when in hard labor. Bouncing is only effective when the doe is 5 months pregnant any earlier could stress them out and cause them to lose the kid/s.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've "bounced" does as your are describing plenty during pregnancy and I've never felt it dangerous to press on their tummies at any time...as long as you aren't extreme and squish them or something. Lol.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I tried it with my doe that kidded yesterday blaze but I'm not sure if its worth trying. Sure took a lot of work with her as she's so huge and wasn't willing to let me have my way lol but didn't really feel anything bounce just felt like I was lifting up a rolled up carpet lol awkward and hard


----------

